# Car Insurance details



## Plywood (16 Jan 2004)

Can anyone tell me if it states on my car insurance that I am living in Galway and am actually living in Dublin, can the insurance company refuse to pay my claim.

The reason I ask this is because I may be moving to Dublin permanently soon and am not eager to have to pay an increase in my premium to do so. 

Cheers
Plywood


----------



## rainyday (16 Jan 2004)

Hi Plywood - Failing to notify your insurer of a change of address would be insurance fraud. When you completed your original insurance proposal form, there was a notice on the form pointing out your obligation to inform the insurance company of any material change in your circumstances. If you fail to inform them of this change of address, you will effectively be driving without insurance. While they may pay out a claim to a 3rd party, they are likely to come after you legally for reimbursement of such a claim.


----------

